# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #8: I Forgot To Post This Earlier...FLIR Images

## Eddie

*Project Update #8: I Forgot To Post This Earlier...FLIR Images*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

One of our customers that purchased a Revolution XL had access to a FLIR camera that he took some pictures of the basalt heated bed.  I figured since its the same bed (although a bit larger) as what will come with the Heated Build Platform Upgrade for the OneUp and TwoUp that you guys might be interested to see how even the heating is.  
FLIR Basalt w/ Silicone Rubber Heater
 Here is also a link to the Solidoodle Forum that reviews various heated bed setups and declares us the outright winner:http://www.soliforum.com/topic/2230/...us-bed-setups/  Please note that even though in their testing they were just using glass or ceramic tile instead of our basalt *that we still bested the other beds*...notice how much more even the basalt is then the materials that they used for testing!

----------

